# Finally Got The Jedmaster Home Today



## Kloset BBQR (May 7, 2006)

Took me 2 weeks to get this thing home due to it being larger then expected and having to find storage space for it, but I finally got home with Ol Jed this evening.  Had a second cook yesterday. Nothing fancey just ribs, baked potatoes, baked beans, some garlic bread, and brownies and carrot cake.

I've set up a Jedmaster Album on my Webshots site.  I also set up an album of some photo's I took last weekend at the Texas Rib Rangers class last week at Dave Klose's factory in Houston.  Greg, you might want to check out Dave's license plate.  Either he is paying you a nice complement or it's blatent copyright infringement.  LOL!  The pit pictured in these photo's are of Dave's personal pit nicknamed bling, bling.  Gold rims, Direct TV, Sirius Radio, Solar Powered, and even has a Kitchen Sink (with gold faucets of course).  Dave cooked on this pit at this year's Rose Bowl.

Here is the link to the photos:

http://community.webshots.com/user/dpacker01


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 7, 2006)

WOW! I'm going to pee on a tire at Oinktoberfest if ya bring it over!  :grin:  Nice rig!!!! =D>


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

I see the rockin' chair is in place.  :grin:  In the 1st pic, looks like she found a place to live.  :!:


----------



## john pen (May 7, 2006)

Wow, nice rig...explain about the fire box....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 7, 2006)

Glad you like the cookers guys.  John, the ring of fire is a charcoal basket that is oval shaped.  It will hold about 25 lbs of charcoal. Fill up the basket, place wood chunks on top, lite one end and it will slowly ignite the other coals around the ring.  I haven't timed it yet but supposedly you can get a 16 hour burn out of one basket of coals.

The Jedmaster uses a rotisserie system.  The rotisserie is electric but has a battery backup (6 hours) that trickle charges when the rotisserie is running.  There is a heat shield over the charcoal box to prevent flare ups
and to keep the ash from flavoring the meat.  This is the cooker that Chris Lilly of Big Bob Gibson's uses in competition.  I cooked on it for the second time this weekend and had much better temperature control this time. I was able to keep the temps between 225 and 250 the entire cook.


----------



## john pen (May 7, 2006)

Does the rotiserre drive from both ends ?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 7, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Does the rotiserre drive from both ends ?



I'm not sure I understand the question John.  The rotisserie on the Jedmaster 
turns the meat racks (there are six of them and it can hold and additional six).  The motor is on the right side of the cooker.  It slowly turns the racks.  It doesn't use a spit system like the one on our Webbers.  It's kind of like a meat ferris wheel.  Hope that answers your question.


----------



## john pen (May 7, 2006)

Actually, I looked at the pics closer and figured out my question...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 7, 2006)

Nice rig Dallas.  When's the christening?   One question though....Matchlight???????????? #-o  #-o


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Nice rig Dallas.  When's the christening?   One question though....*Matchlight????????????* #-o  #-o


   Do I sense something inside there.... 8-[


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":3ravehwk]Nice rig Dallas.  When's the christening?   One question though....*Matchlight????????????* #-o  #-o


   Do I sense something inside there.... 8-[[/quote:3ravehwk]

Nah...just busting his stones.  I know he'd never use it but it was in one of the pics from where he picked it up.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 8, 2006)

The cookout was at a friends house down in the Dayton area.  I used some of his matchlight to start the fire at the beginning of the charcoal basket.  The rest of the coals were regular Kingsford. Had a 24 lb bag left over in my truck from last season so the ratio was 24lbs of Kingsford to 1lb of Matchlight.  Now I will admit that as soon as I lit the Matchlight I could smell the distinct smell of lighter fluid but that burned off quickly.  Meat went on the 
cooker after about one hour.  Not a trace of the smell of lighter fluid remained at that point.  Ribs came out great by the way.


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 8, 2006)

Is she gear driven or chain driven? the rotisory that is.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 8, 2006)

Chain driven.


----------

